# Jax and Juice from SOA



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are two more portraits from my SOA series. Theo Rossi, that actor that plays "Juice" saw my portriat on Twitter and contacted me. He loves it so I'm sending that portait to him along with a portrait I'm doing for him of his dog.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great work, congrats biggie!!

several of my friends have told me I need to get the SOA dvd set.
(maybe santa will help me out with that)


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

> Theo Rossi, that actor that plays "Juice" saw my portriat on Twitter and contacted me. He loves it so I'm sending that portait to him along with a portrait I'm doing for him of his dog.


Wow, that's awesome, congrats! Incredible job on these, too, still amazed at what you can do with charcoal.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Secz, I have two words to describe your art work. Freakin' Awesome!


----------

